
Show HN: Simple web app for time-tracking your tasks - ravroid
https://timer.johnny.website
======
DougWebb
That's nice, but I'd like to be able to save and/or export my timings, along
with the names I gave for them.

~~~
ravroid
Would you prefer data be exported in a particular format such as CSV or Excel
doc?

------
aetherspawn
Would be good to preload the icons for the buttons. That was very confusing
for about 5 seconds..

~~~
ravroid
Good suggestion, thanks!

